# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Два физических сервера windows под 1С, терминал, postgres sql, чего куда, какие верси

## babel

Доброго дня.
Подскажите, есть два физических сервера windows под 1С, режим терминал, postgres sql, чего куда (на какой сервер), какие версии ставить?
А именно, нашел такой релиз: http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...6&start=3440#5
Новее версии не могу найти. Какая версия posthressql для 1С последняя для работы с Платформой 8.3.19? И какие компонетны как распределить по двум физическим серверам?
Сервера: два системника, первый: xeon e5 2690v3, ssd nvme, второй: послабже раза. Вот и спрашиваю про распределение ролей:
1. Терминальный сервер.
2. 1С Предприятие технологическая платформа 8.3.19.
3. 1С Сервер 8.3.19.
4. PostgresSQL для 1С с самой БД (Планирую версию 13.4_6.1C).

Будут ли совместимы версии платформы и СУБД?

Спасибо, буду рад любым подсказкам

----------


## swhost

привет. а почему нельзя использовать проще?
гипервизор на сервер, в нем терминальная виртуальная машина и вм бд с серверной платформой.
либо на одном сервере (что сильнее) бд с 1с серверн-й, на другом терминал.
по сути здесь все просто.
зачем постгрес? большие базы? если нет - юзайте ms sql - там все проще.
если пострег все же, то пожалуйста на линуху, а сервер 1с на другой машине.
и да, лучше юзать vmware как гипервизор.

----------

